# Do you Kiss your rabbits?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 30, 2014)

Just curious! Do you?

I kiss and smooch Sophie every chance I get LOL! She's so cute and sweet and I can't hold or snuggle her so I make up for it by giving her lots of kisses!

My husband thinks I'm insane and he refuses to kiss her. I did manage to convince him to smell her fur though, ha ha!


----------



## Amethystkytten (Apr 30, 2014)

I try to sneak in a few when Cookie snuggles up to my neck while brushing her,Callie is overly friendly and loves to put her nose to my face making it easy to give her a quick kiss before she scampers off(short attention span+ lots of curiosity=busy bunny)


----------



## sarahbunny (Apr 30, 2014)

i kiss my bun all the time... on his nose especially.. easiest when i am feeding him his little bit of grape for his treat i snuggle his face and kiss him... so lovely and he never minds as his focus is very much set on that grape lol... He also has the pinkest little mouth as he had his front teeth out due to them being so bent so its all rubbery and pink.. how can anyone resist.. and yes my hubby thinks i am completely mad .. xx:happyrabbit:


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 30, 2014)

Insane???

I do it all the time! Doesn't everyone? How can anyone NOT want to cover them in kisses all day! Legitimate question.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, I kiss Bandit too. At first I didn't but I do now  I kiss him on top of his head, between his eyes  When I had cats I used to kiss them all the time, but I can't recall ever having kissed a dog.


----------



## pani (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't kiss my bunnies, but I snuggle them mercilessly! I snuggle them under my chin and they boop me on the nose, and those are our little kisses.


----------



## BunnySilver (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes! I can not stop kissing Silver! He is just too cute! I will bury my face in his fur and kiss him on the nose constantly and in return, he will give me kisses back. 

One of my fav pics


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 30, 2014)

Heh heh glad I'm not alone on this!

Sometimes when I give Sophie lots of quick kisses on her face, I think she thinks I'm tooth purring because she tooth purrs when I kiss her like that! 

I sniff her fur a lot when I'm kissing her, she smells nice


----------



## BigBunny (Apr 30, 2014)

I kiss Boomer every chance I get... he kisses me back too. 
Everyone in this house kisses the bunny... I kiss Boomer goodnight every night. And the boyfriend kissed Boomer before he puts him back in his cage all the time. and my son kisses Boomer when Boomer climbs up on top of him.
I smell his fur all the time too.. he ALWAYS smells like celery.


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, I kiss my sweet bun every chance I get! And she doesn't mind kisses at all. &#128522;&#128048;&#128149;&#10084;&#65039; I love my sweet bunny!


----------



## Bville (Apr 30, 2014)

My husband kisses our bunnies, but I don't. With one of my rabbits we have this thing we do where he gets really close to my face and sniffs me and I give him an air kiss. I'm a little germ phobic (for their sake and mine)!!!


----------



## pani (Apr 30, 2014)

Me too, Bville! Otherwise I'd smother them in kisses!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 30, 2014)

I kiss them whenever I can, Bandy is getting loads of kisses and cuddles now as he's been at the vets loads over the last weeks. I love kissing Snowy cos he kisses back lol.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to kiss Stache all the time. He was so super affectionate. I would love to kiss and snuggle Luna but she still shies away anytime my hand goes near her face or ears. I can pet her all the way down her back now, which makes me happy.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 30, 2014)

Awww, all of your responses warm my heart, bless


----------



## PetoftheDay (Apr 30, 2014)

With Miss Hoppy, (now at the Rainbow Bridge) petting and nose rubs was much preferred to kisses. But one of the cutest thing ever was when the little girl next door was growing up, she would come over to visit the bunny, and when I'd pick her up for Taylor to be able to pet her, she would squish Miss Hoppy's head in her hands and loudly kiss the top of it.

My veterinarian, by the way, never believed me - if they so much as got a finger anywhere near her head or moth, they come away bleeding! She had different rules for children and adults, for certain!


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Apr 30, 2014)

Hahaha I kiss my bun all the time !!! But only when he wants kisses. I also give him pets with my nose ... Lol I basically rub my whole face on his face !! I think it has brought us together !!


----------



## pennysmom (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm always giving Penny kisses. She also LOVES when I rub my chin along her head, mimicking her bunny moms cleaning.



Pennysmom
-Penny is a mini lop, and she is adorable-


----------



## jeanbunny (Apr 30, 2014)

You bet I kiss my Boo Bunny! He is my bun-son, why wouldn't I? I cant go to bed without giving him his nite-nite kisses. I love the smell of his fur and the little dab-like kisses I get in return. He may hate getting picked up, squished hugged and carried around, but as long as his humans are on the floor at his level, he loves getting all the lovin's he can!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 30, 2014)

jeanbunny said:


> You bet I kiss my Boo Bunny! He is my bun-son, why wouldn't I? I cant go to bed without giving him his nite-nite kisses. I love the smell of his fur and the little dab-like kisses I get in return. He may hate getting picked up, squished hugged and carried around, but as long as his humans are on the floor at his level, he loves getting all the lovin's he can!



Exactly the same with Sophie! She's very loveable, just as a floor bun...not a lap bun

"Bun-son"....I love it!


----------



## blue eyed white (May 1, 2014)

After reading about bunny kisses, I got on the floor and gave my baby girl some. She kissed me back, too :happybunny:
I must give her hundreds a day :biggrin:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 2, 2014)

Sophie doesn't kiss me back but she does lick her lips after I'm done kissing her on the head! Lol so weird


----------



## SidneyLion (May 2, 2014)

I kiss mine, but mainly dry kisses.


----------



## MsBunBun (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I kiss my bunny on the top of his head usually. And then he gives me a confused look. hahaha


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (May 2, 2014)

I kiss my Charlie on his nose and head all the time. Especially when I'm ignoring him (not on purpose), and he starts crawling on me to give him attention. You can't say no to buns that want attention..... it's law.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 15, 2014)

I always kiss my buns! They are just so kissable! Sometimes I miss, though, because Shirley never stops moving.

Leaning in for a kiss!&#128525;


----------



## ChocoClover (May 15, 2014)

pennysmom said:


> I'm always giving Penny kisses. She also LOVES when I rub my chin along her head, mimicking her bunny moms cleaning.



I do the exact same thing! My brother thinks I'm crazy. I will tell him I'm not the only one who "washes" her bunnies with her chin!


----------



## hasenpfeffer (May 15, 2014)

Yes always. My neighbours probably think Im crazy lol


----------



## leone (May 20, 2014)

I lay down with my Bebe every morning and pet him. While I'm petting him, he loves to press noses and kiss my face. I in turn love to press noses and smother him in kisses . I love to kiss his nose, top of his head, and his cheeks. He's so adorable and precious - how could I not?!!


----------



## Troller (May 20, 2014)

I kiss my bunnies...I love my lil buns but I doubt they share my feelings. Xena did lick me once or twice but very rare and far between. Sadly Ive been really busy lately so I get less time with them.


----------



## Bill Jesse (May 20, 2014)

I wish I could snuggle with my four but they are not fond of being held. The only time I can kiss them is when I am carrying them out to the outdoor pen. My late rabbit Sedgewick was a kisser. He never stopped slobbering me with kisses on my face and hands. There is a youtube video somewhere of him giving me a facial bath. You can look under Sedgewick the magic rabbit if you are interested. I miss him dearly.


----------



## kukupecpec (May 20, 2014)

I have a dozen buns and I kiss each and every one! Though Darla is the only one who seems to really enjoy it lol


----------



## bunnylovingwoman (May 21, 2014)

I love to kiss the bunny but he is still a baby and very wiggly. He gets very few kisses which seems to suit him. I hope once he calms down as he gets older he will be more affectionate.


----------



## Sweetie (May 21, 2014)

I sure do. I love my bunnies. They are so cute and adorable.


----------



## Staci (May 21, 2014)

We have four buns, oldest is 9 now. They all get kisses, and give us kisses as well. :hug2:As well as snuggles.


----------



## basicallyeileen (May 21, 2014)

Absolutely. They are too cute not to kiss. My Marlow gives right back and kisses my nose.


----------



## geekgirl101 (May 21, 2014)

When I get the chance I give them smoochies whilst rubbing their cheeks. When they were indoor bunnies and spent their time upstairs I'd peek my face between the railings and when they got close I'd kiss them on their noses.


----------



## Lati (May 21, 2014)

Ahhhhh! SO cute! What a gorgeous little bun!


----------



## Lati (May 21, 2014)

I love kissing my bunny, and she loves it too!

I love burying my face on the top of her neck - where she is the fluffiest - she is so soft and warm, and smells amazing! I just shower her with kisses and she puts her head on the floor and lays there until I'm done, she always jumps up when I'm finished with a face that says, HUMAN! WHY HAVE YOU STOPPED?!

I think receiving kisses is one of her favourite things, she loves it when my boyfriend does it too. I think she'd be happy to lay all day getting kissed.


----------



## deannaline (May 21, 2014)

that bunny is sooooooooooooooooooo cute............luv the pic.


----------



## emoseley (May 21, 2014)

I started this with my first bunny, Miss Bean.......every night when I put her to bed, I would say, "I kiss you once" and kiss her head, say, "I kiss you twice" and kiss her head again, and say, "I kiss you three times!" and give her the last kiss.....

Miss Bean is a Rainbow Bridge bunny now, but the tradition carries on.......I do this every night to both Willis and Leroy too......


----------



## Sugarbunny_kara (May 21, 2014)

Everyday when I see him I can't wait to get my arms wrapped around Sugar and give him kisses. I love him so much and he loves me to pick him up and kiss him. I treat him like my baby. I hold him constant and he loves it. Sometimes when I put him back in his cage for the night He thumps wanting me to hold and kiss him longer. I rock him to sleep at night.:bunnyangel2:

Yes he is spoiled but he spoils me too......
I even take him to church with me and everyone loves him.
He lets me hold him like a baby over my shoulder. He is 9 and I have been holding him and kissing him everyday. Some people think I am crazy but, Most people think it is so cute how we love each other......


----------



## Ebunn (May 22, 2014)

Of course I kiss my bunns! Who wouldn't?! My bunnies love it and two of them lick me constantly. I kiss them on their little lips. Who can resist it. As you know, they have that little area on their muzzle that is as soft and velvety as a rose petal. (Of course, I try to avoid doing that at dawn & dusk, otherwise known as cecotrope time!) :bunnybutt: LOL

I did however, go in for a smooch with a fairly new bunn once, who wasn't quite used to me and he latched onto my face like a crocodile, which then took both hands to pry his little jaws off of my upper lip! I still have the scar to remember him by. Of course, he grew to enjoy snuggles just like all the others. :bunnieskiss


----------



## Hagrid (May 22, 2014)

Yep I kiss my 7wk giant continental all the time but he kisses me to lol, he is always licking me and that's a sign of affection, love him


----------



## fsshaer (May 25, 2014)

Clover loves kisses!! She doesn't like being picked up--but they calm her down when she does get held. She really loves laying on the floor and getting forehead and snoot smooches, they're her favorite. Sometimes it you stop, she'll come up and wiggle her little bunny lips on your face--followed either by receiving more kisses or running off if I passed out, hahah.


----------

